# Тяньши вылечивыет грыжу



## новичок (15 Авг 2010)

furiousПриехала родственица, занимается Тяньши, привезла диск Бикбаевой по опорно-двигательному аппарату, заставила прослушать-вывод- операцию(хотя я не жалею!) сделала зря, хитозан.икан и антилипидный чай за 6месяцев вылечил бы грыжу!Грыжа от нехватки кальция, а кальций Тяньши мне надо пить постоянно и грыжа не вернется, т.к. после операции нагрузка идет на следующие мои позвонки и они опять вывернутся, просядут , изменятся и пр., т.к. хирурги  нарушают при этой операции целостность позвонков!
 Вообщем, я в шоке, хотя я после операции себя лучше чувствую, и нога меньше болит, и с каждым днем мне лучше, но у меня вопрос КАЛЬЦИЙ мне его надо?Это от нехватки его? и что теперь неужели , как говорит Бикбаева-врач высшей категории из Казани, моя операция тьфу? Икан, антилипидный чай, кордицепс и кальций -ПАНАЦЕЯ ? Тяньши это от всего?
  Заранее извените, если я пишу глупость про Тяньши, но все таки помогите разобраться или разоблачить, доктор Ступин, что вы думаете?:cray:

Добавлено через 13 минут
Да и еще, кости хрустят от того, что пьем мало жидкости не хватает воды организму - это из диска, что Вы думаете про это?
 Тяньши и от этого вылечит! 
 Уважаемые доктора, что вы думаете?


----------



## Доктор Попов (15 Авг 2010)

Коллеги-консультанты, просветите меня, неразумного, о чем вообще речь идет? Видимо с русским языком начинаются проблемы, если честно, то ни слова из поста не понял!
:cray:


----------



## новичок (16 Авг 2010)

Речь идет о БАД корпорации Тяньши. Это сетевой бизнес о биодобавках, он по всему миру, вот о нем я и спрашиваю.  Привезли диск , врач высшей категории из Казани -Бикваева- рассказывает в нем о чудесных БАД Тяньши и про ошибку тех кто прооперировался! Т.е. если пользоваться БАД Тяньши можно не болеть вообще- антилипидный чай это капельница, кордицепс+хитозан+икан+кальций= грыжа(в моем случае) исчезает! Этот курс пропить 6мес, а после этого в целях профилактики кальций Тяньши постоянно и все! 
  Что думают специалисты? Ответьте, мне очень надо!
 И еще так от себя, сегодня 18 день после операции, спина не болит ногу , чуть -чут тянет в икре, я ДОВОЛЬНА! Это для тех кто думает-раздумывает о операции!
  Объясняю-вопрос о Тяньши задаю не потому что о чем то жалею! До и после оперции, мое состояние !
 И все равно что про БАД  Тяньши?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (16 Авг 2010)

новичок написал(а):


> Объясняю-вопрос о Тяньши задаю не потому что о чем то жалею! До и после оперции, мое состояние !
> И все равно что про БАД  Тяньши?


БАДы не являются лекарствами и ничего лечить не могут. Бады (на 99 проц) - грязный бизнес, в котором участвуют и нечистоплотные врачи. Если упомянутая врач действительно так говорит и действует - стыд и позор ей.


----------



## новичок (16 Авг 2010)

good Нас с мужем тоже настораживает чудесная сила БАДов Тяньши. ОК, все понятно, СПАСИБО!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Коллеги-консультанты, просветите меня, неразумного, о чем вообще речь идет? Видимо с русским языком начинаются проблемы, если честно то ни слова из поста не понял!
> :cray:



Нет коллега, это у вас не с языком проблемы. Это вы просто не знакомы с нашей реальностью на просторах бывшего СССР. Здравый смысл уступает место маразму, честность заменяется экономической целесообразностью, вера в Бога заменяется всяким мракобесием, гороскопами , нумерологией и им же с ними. Как модно сейчас говорить: "туфта впаривается лохам и пипл хавает все". Вот такие печальные реалии.


----------



## Нюшка (16 Авг 2010)

:p:p Ко мне только что участковый терапевт приходила, говорит, копи деньги, будем год лечиться БАД:p:p:p:p:p, только флюорографию свежую сделайyahooyahoo


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (16 Авг 2010)

НЮШКА написал(а):


> Ко мне только что участковый терапевт приходила, говорит, *копи деньги*, будем год лечиться БАД только флюорографию свежую сделай



Проведите простую аналогию :
Китайская корпорация Тяньши (Tiens) - фин. пирамидка (сетевой маркетинг,лохотрончик) - средство для зарабатывания денег верха за счёт стараний низа (достаточно жёсткая структура). Вариант - "хочешь похудеть, спроси меня как", адаптированный под "продвинутость" современного пользователя. Чуть больше "грамотной информации" в массы, сказочная возможность рекламы (да плюс инет), и всё мракобесие просто бледнеет на фоне "исцелённых", сидящих на своём %.

Вообще, радостное сообщение  уч. терапевта должно как минимум, насторожить...))


----------



## Доктор Попов (16 Авг 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> "туфта впаривается лохам и пипл хавает все".



Ну вот, теперь даже до меня дошло!!! :prankster2:


----------



## Нюшка (16 Авг 2010)

Наталия Владиславовна написал(а):


> вообще , радостное сообщение  уч. терапевта должно как минимум , насторожить...))


А я чей-то развеселилась - к таким-то врачам, да серьезно относиться? Здоровья не хватит.:p
Надо бы, наверно, прикрыть темку, чтоб народ не потравился ненароком.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (16 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Ну вот, теперь даже до меня дошло!!! :prankster2:


Оценили доходчивость и, где-то, простоту русского языка?yahoo


----------



## Доктор Попов (16 Авг 2010)

Да, ребята, зато вам жить нескучно... :prankster2:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Авг 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Ну вот, теперь даже до меня дошло!!! :prankster2:



Ну с аферистами-бадовцами все понятно, это так сказать, ожидаемый результат. А вот с этим козлами (прости меня Господи грешного), что делать?
http://promedol.com/news/20090906-1000164


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Авг 2010)

Не берусь судить о экономических и правовых сотавляющих. Но с точки зрения медицины,  приведенные факты (доводы) предвзяты и безрамотны.
_"Лирикой вместо эпилепсии лечили нейропатическую боль, Бекстру вообще направо и налево назначали в качестве обычного обезболивающего средства (хотя препарат был одобрен только для терапии ревматоидного артрита). "_
Противоэпилептические препараты и, в частности, Лирика вполне правомерно и законо используются для лечения нейропатической боли. А НПВС и, в том числе Бекстра, вполне являются обычными обезболивающими препаратами. Например как аспирин или вольтарен. Кстати, сожалею, что последний мало кто использует при  болевых синдромах не имеющих отношения к позвоночнику. В частности при головной боли. По крайней мере менее вреден, чем аналгин.


----------



## Viktor09 (17 Авг 2010)

А мне врач невропатолог высшей категории для лечения остеохондроза назначал пить Высококачественный кальциевый комплекс компании ВИТАМАКС-XXI ВЕК. Выписал рецепт, я купил и пил эти капсулы месяц.


----------



## новичок (17 Авг 2010)

И как? Помогает? Есть результат поделитесь:cray:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Авг 2010)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Не берусь судить о экономических и правовых сотавляющих. Но с точки зрения медицины,  приведенные факты (доводы) предвзяты и безрамотны.


С точки зрения медицины понятие честности и этики в фарм бизнесе давно похоронили.
Получить разрешение на применение препарата по одной нозологии, а затем "расширить" его показаний путем подкупа врачей это вас не возмущает коллега?
Вот американских налогоплательщиков этот факт не порадовал и суд, представляющий интересы этих самых налогоплательщиков, обязал: "2,3 миллиарда долларов штрафа плюс принудительное соглашение о корпоративной этике - такого фармбизнес ещё не видел. "

Добавлено через 2 минуты


Viktor09 написал(а):


> А мне врач невропатолог высшей категории для лечения остеохондроза назначал пить Высококачественный кальциевый комплекс компании ВИТАМАКС-XXI ВЕК. Выписал рецепт, я купил и пил эти капсулы месяц.


Вы наверное ошиблись, для лечения остеохондроза этот препарат не может применяться, им лечат ОСТЕОПОРОЗ...
Предварительно ваш врач сделал вам денситометрию, установил степень дефицита кальция в костной ткани и только после этого назначил витамакс?
Или назначил БЕЗ обследования? Как было, просветите?


----------



## Viktor09 (18 Авг 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы наверное ошиблись, для лечения остеохондроза этот препарат не может применяться, им лечат ОСТЕОПОРОЗ...
> Предварительно ваш врач сделал вам денситометрию, установил степень дефицита кальция в костной ткани и только после этого назначил витамакс?
> Или назначил БЕЗ обследования? Как было, просветите?



Кальциевый комплекс врач назначил - выслушал мои жалобы, осмотрев меня, прочитав результаты:
МТР шейного отдела 
Спинной мозг не поражен. Индекс канала -0.72 Ликвороток не нарушен. Паравертебральные ткани не поражены. признаки системного остеохондроза, центральная протрузия С4-С5, левосторонне-центральная парафораменальная протрузия С5-С6. Стеноз позвоночного канала.
МРТ грудного отдела 
Полисегментарный остеохондроз, деформирующий спонделез грудного отдела позвоночного столба. Множественные грыжи Шморля.
Дискогенной компресии структур спинномозгового канала не выявлено.


----------



## kobi (18 Авг 2010)

Неисповедимы пути Твои......
Это круто...по результатам МРТneaaiwan


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Авг 2010)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Кальциевый комплекс врач назначил - выслушал мои жалобы, осмотрев меня, прочитав результаты:
> МТР шейного отдела



Препарат назначен не обосновано. Этот препарат НЕ ЛЕЧИТ остеохондроз. Причина по какой он назначен не известна, возможно присутствует личная заинтересованность врача в назначении этого "лекарства".


----------



## Viktor09 (18 Авг 2010)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Препарат назначен не обосновано. Этот препарат НЕ ЛЕЧИТ остеохондроз. Причина по какой он назначен не известна, возможно присутствует личная заинтересованность врача в назначении этого "лекарства".



Хорошо допустим у этого врача была личная заинтересованность.Он выписывал рецепт на каком то непонятном бланке.
 Почему же тогда другой врач  ортопед- травматолог высшей категории прочитав те же заключения и ещё  заключение доплера  сосудов -тоже среди прочих назначений, но уже без рецепта, а на листке бумаги пишет мне пропить препарат Кальцемин по 1т 2 р/д №30.


----------



## Доктор Попов (18 Авг 2010)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Почему же тогда другой врач...


Вопрос не к нам, а в комиссию по медицинской этике. Коллеги kobi и Зинчук как всегда правы, для препаратов кальция есть свои показания. Если Вам не лень, то можете сами прочитать об этом в интернете.


----------



## Viktor09 (19 Авг 2010)

Я не задаю вопросов.
 Я пишу о конкретных фактах по теме в дополнение к посту доктора Зинчука, когда мне один врач из НИИ неврологии выписывает необосновано БАД , и другой врач из другого НИИ тоже назначает препарат не проведя необходимых для этого обследований.


----------



## abelar (19 Авг 2010)

Уважаемый Виктор 09. Словосочетание "врач из НИИ" должно Вас насторожить. Врачи лечат людей в лечебных учреждениях. В НИИ что-то исследуют, вполне вероятно,Вас. Как правило (не всегда...) лица с высшим медицинским образованием попадают в различные НИИ в случае профессиональной неспособности выполнять *врачебную* работу. Когда Вы найдете (а это обязательно произойдет,при Вашей настойчивостиgood) врача, который не будет видеть в Вас статистическую единицу, а просто вылечит. Вы поймете в чем разница...aiwan


----------



## Viktor09 (19 Авг 2010)

Уважаемый доктор abelar! Ведь Вы тоже невропатолог.


> Уважаемый Виктор 09. Словосочетание "врач из НИИ" должно Вас насторожить. Врачи лечат людей в лечебных учреждениях.


Это консультативная поликлиника от НИИ и консультируют там врачи невропатологи.
Делают  дополнительные обследование ЭЭГ, РЭГ, ЭХО-ЭГ
И на основании всех данных ставят диагноз и назначают лечение.

Врач невропатолог  в поликлинике при назначении лечения основывается на их диагнозе.


----------



## abelar (19 Авг 2010)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> Врач невропатолог  в поликлинике при назначении лечения основывается на их диагнозе.


Ну, может я и переборщил немного...:blush200: Но, с другой стороны, врач, в том числе и в поликлинике, при назначении лечения, должен основываться на своем диагнозе. Разумеется, с учетом мнения коллег, но только "с учетом"


----------

